#      ?

## Nika21

2      .  2-          .        ?            .            ,       2-   .  .

----------


## deklarant_

.1,      ,     .          +  ,  ,

----------


## Nika21

> .1,      ,     .          +  ,  ,


          .         .    ?

----------

> .         .    ?

----------


## Nika21

> 


.      ???

----------

> .      ???


      ?

----------


## avk-olga

:Embarrassment:        ,       .  .         -.   :    . 1   - 9 ().   . 2      ?

----------


## avk-olga

2  - .     1   .           .  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 2  - .     1   .           .  ?


 .11  12  .2   ,     .1.        ,    .    .6     ( ),     .7

----------


## rs_oksana

!    ....
       , ..       ,   3      .       4      .       -      .      .  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !    ....
>        , ..       ,   3      .       4      .       -      .      .  ?

----------

> 


   3    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 3    ?


        .

----------


## rs_oksana

> .


 4    ?       -   .

----------

1-     ?     ?   ?

----------

!  !
      -!!!!
          .11  .12,     ,  :
1)         -  , 2     ,              ,         -   ???
2)        ??? 1      "",   " "      -?
2)     (    ,   !!!),         )??     , (   ,)   " "?!         ,    ???
..     .11  .12!!!     ((((

----------


## deklarant_

> !  !
>       -!!!!
>           .11  .12,     ,  :
> 1)         -  , 2     ,              ,         -   ???
> 2)        ??? 1      "",   " "      -?
> 2)     (    ,   !!!),         )??     , (   ,)   " "?!         ,    ???
> ..     .11  .12!!!     ((((


   X5 (   "", "", " ")

----------


## 111

.  .     ,       ,        .      ,     .        .              ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .              ?


  ,           ?      ,         ?
      ,       ,

----------

